# Thoughts or suggestions?



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

I was thinking about doing a goat poster in 4h next year. I was thinking I could do it over CL or Johnes Disease. Since so many herds are coming up with these diseases I thought maybe some local breeders would see my poster and think twice about getting their herd tested. I was also maybe thinking about doing a veterinary science poster as well. I am going to need a topic for that too. What do you guys think I should do for my goat and veterinary science posters?


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

That sounds like a good idea, it is always great to teach the public about goats and their diseases. :hi5:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I agree, sounds like a great idea to do the poster on goat diseases! how to test your herd, how to prevent, and how to treat, etc.

Sorry I am no help on the other one, maybe goat medications and vaccinations?


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Thank you guys! I decided to do the goat poster on CL and the veterinary science poster on Johnes disease. Johnes disease affects all ruminants so I thought that would be good to do for that. Thanks for your input!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup: :hi5:


----------

